# "clicking" from bottom bracket area



## briantcva (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm sorta guessing at the bottom bracket - could be from crank or pedals to be fair. Corresponds to cadence but only when pressure is being applied - that is, if I'm soft pedaling or have it in a stand just spinning the crank the sound disappears.

Shimano 105 if it matters.


----------



## LandShark'n (Jan 10, 2011)

Loose BB cups. I recently addressed this issue on my crankset with outboard bearings. I removed the cups, cleaned the threads, regreased and torqued to factory specs. Worked like a charm.


----------



## woodys737 (Dec 31, 2005)

Crank arm hitting the FD cable gets me from time to time.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

Check the bottom bracket and pedals. Remove, clean, and add/supplement/replace Blue Loctite or grease. If that doesn't work I would look at replacing your chain next. Then comes hubs, cassette, seatpost and the myriad of other things you were certain it couldn't be.

Hopefully you will catch it with the first two! (If you can't tell I have had similar issues in the past. Lots of fun on full suspension mountain bikes.)


----------



## fast ferd (Jan 30, 2009)

I usually find the BB as the culprit. Most Shimano versions will get ya 4k to 8k, depending on riding conditions. A piece of grit or moisture works its way in there. Either accelerates wear, leading to enough damage to the innards.

Slap on a spare set of good pedals and ride around. That will eliminate one or the other.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

briantcva said:


> I'm sorta guessing at the bottom bracket - could be from crank or pedals to be fair. Corresponds to cadence but only when pressure is being applied - that is, if I'm soft pedaling or have it in a stand just spinning the crank the sound disappears.
> 
> Shimano 105 if it matters.


I was sure it was in the BB when I heard the same thing but off all things it turned out to be my seat clamp was a little loose. It's a long shot probably but worth checking. 
My click also corresponded with cadence but stopped when I went hard and did it when going easy (thus more weight on the seat).


----------



## HIMEHEEM (Sep 25, 2009)

you may also check your seat post. a loose/dirty/unlubed post will make noise. Pedal standing and see if the noise goes away.


----------



## squareslinky (Aug 13, 2009)

Just had this happen with me. I was sure it was the front derailleur, but it was the BB. Shop fixed it for me.


----------



## briantcva (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions - will check pedals and seatpost first. Kinda out of my league if it's the BB - shop work there. Thanks.


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

Having experience the same problem recently, and also thinking it was the BB, I eventually found it to be creaking from the handlebars. 

It won't hurt to loosen the bolt and put some grease beneath the clamp, then tighten back up (a bit more than you'd be able to do with you fingers), and give it a try.

Next you could try the seat post; pull it out and run a rag down its length, then apply a thin layer of grease and put back in.

Also, check to see if your headset is loose: Put your front tire against a wall and rock the bike back and forth with the brakes applied. If it's loose, you'll notice movement.

If none of these solve the problem, it's likely the BB.


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

A ridding buddy on mine had a click in the BB area and it turned out to be a very loose chain ring bolt.


----------



## ttug (May 14, 2004)

*wait!*



briantcva said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions - will check pedals and seatpost first. Kinda out of my league if it's the BB - shop work there. Thanks.


Did you try tightening the chain ring bolts?

Same tyhing happened to me, tightened the bolts click went away


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Last time I had this problem it ended up being the BB. The BB was essentially shredded, but it gave no indication other than a slight click.

Such is life I suppose.


----------



## rdcarter111 (Mar 4, 2010)

Just had same issue, LBS greased and lubed entire BB and crank...sound went away for about a day. Then during local event Cannondale Crew replaced bearings, again sound returned. Cannondale advised me that if sound returns to have LBS replace for a defect crankset. All of Cannondale's crank were set for production...SRAM (Red) ended up replacing crankset....no more problems.


----------



## bruce_wayne (Apr 30, 2010)

I noticed same clicking sound in BB area when riding BOTH bikes. Looked at my cleats and sure nuf, screws on my right cleat were pretty loose. Tightened them up and noise went away.
Sometimes ya get lucky!


----------



## frmrench (Apr 10, 2009)

Not sure which generation of 105 your rig is, but in general greasing all points that get tightened or compressed will often end any click or creak. This would include the inner surface of the BB bearings where the axle/tube slides through, and the end of the tube where the left crank arm bolts on. Funny thing about BB noise though.....it can be and is often mistaken for the dreaded seat post creak, and vice versa.


----------



## av8torjim (May 11, 2009)

I've had annoying clicking 3 times in the past year or so. Soft pedaling made it go away each time. First time was a loose headset. Second time was a bad pedal bearing. Third time was a worn chain. All three sounded similar. One of the most difficult problems to diagnose without eliminating things one at a time. Good luck.


----------



## jmfriedman7 (Jan 18, 2006)

my own stupidity story: Noise coming from the bottom bracket area 1x every rotation; with slow rotations it would go away. Nothing seemed funny with the chain ring bending or loose chain. Bike seemed to be going ok. Turned out that a velcro strap on my left cycling shoe had come loose and was tapping against the frame. I was too busy looking for problems on the wrong side.


----------



## briantcva (Jun 10, 2010)

ttug said:


> Did you try tightening the chain ring bolts?
> 
> Same tyhing happened to me, tightened the bolts click went away


Did that. Clicking still there.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

woodys737 said:


> Crank arm hitting the FD cable gets me from time to time.


same here


----------



## Chris Gonzalez (May 12, 2010)

It sounds like you need a new bike.


----------



## ridingred (Aug 25, 2010)

Mine was a cracked crank arm.


----------

